# HME staying power



## yzoer (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi!

Does anyone know what Tivo's support is for HME? Is there any chance that they'll just pull the whole thing?

It doesn't look like they're actively supporting it anymore although services like UnBox seem to rely on it, so I'm *hopeful* they won't pull it, as it's a great feature!!!

Anyone care to chime in?

Thanks!


----------



## ohporter (Aug 1, 2007)

I can only add to this question with some observations.

First, I'm about to purchase my first Tivo since I can't get encrypted HD channels recorded on my MythTV box.

One interesting feature to me is HME since I'd like to add my own on-screen apps (hosted locally). After reading the history of HME, it appears it has been pretty nearly abandoned by Tivo as an API that is supported with semi-regular updates.

I'm hoping that somebody from Tivo could clarify where HME is going, if anywhere. Although the current state of HME is Ok for simple apps, an update exposing video (streaming) playback capabilities is sorely needed. I'm curious in general if Tivo has any interest in having a development community any longer or if the focus is 100% on large partner based application development (Yahoo).


----------



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

If you consider than many of the new features (Universal Swivel Search, Home Movie Sharing via One True Media, etc. are all based on HME, I think that it is here to stay.

I just wish they would get to work and create some new games.

Call me crazy, but I must be the lone some individual to think that "branded" (ad sponsored) games would be a huge marketing opportunity.



yzoer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know what Tivo's support is for HME? Is there any chance that they'll just pull the whole thing?
> 
> ...


----------



## yzoer (Jun 21, 2007)

I guess that depends.. 

How many Tivo's are out there and how many of them are wired up? People would somehow need to be know about your hosting server, enter the IP address and actively look for your game, unless you're Amazon or Yahoo.

Apps.tv keeps a tally of the number of subscribers, which tends to be in the hundreds or maybe a couple of thousand. Not exactly mass-market material. 

Anywho.. I could be wrong


----------

